# It's only money!



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

...and I can always make more of it.

Heads up folks - don't get hurt out there!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A 500 post bombing celebration!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Uh-oh. I sense something fishy going on here.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Uh-oh. I sense something fishy going on here.


Always. Always something fishy.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome, congrats on the 500 also.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like june is gonna be another crazy month


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats on the 500 post mark! Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go Benjamin in getting in on the action!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Ben, can't wait to see the damage...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO that's the spirit!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And yet another Madman is born!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Monday should be a glorious day. Full of happiness, and joy!

...and much weeping. Oh yes! Gnashing of teeth as the unveiling of the carnage is carried out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol. This place is a mad house!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm excited to see the carnage!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Bombs away..........


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And the devastation continues!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Can one purchase stock in the US Postal Service?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Uh oh...somebody is going to get hurt.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Uh oh...*people are* going to get hurt.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Fixed it for ya


Very nice Benn!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL! Damn nice man!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

See, that's the problem with Crazy people.......:shocked::shocked::shocked:


They are Crazy!!!!:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> And the devastation continues!!


...and won't stop anytime soon either. Hmmm, Who Killed Thursday is making a little noise. (note to self, add Thursday to our list). :mischief:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and won't stop anytime soon either. Hmmm, Who Killed Thursday is making a little noise. (note to self, add Thursday to our list). :mischief:


I second this captain!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and won't stop anytime soon either. Hmmm, Who Killed Thursday is making a little noise. (note to self, add Thursday to our list). :mischief:


Sweet, I'm safe! But shouldn't that bomb have went off yesterday? Hmm?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like some will be landing today, and the others will be landing on Thursday (huh?)

Don't ask me how packages from the same place can have such a time differential... but I digress.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Yeah... Monday vs Thursday is a fairly large difference. Would make sense if it was only a day, not 3.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

A little stealth mode there Benjamin - no DC's - no hints - no clues - very interesting.


----------

